# 1989 Skidoo Safari 377 2 up



## WalleyeWiz (Dec 12, 2000)

good and bad on these for an ice fishing machine . Electric start . no reverse , studded track . Can pick it up for 500.00 

Dwayne


----------



## dalejiw25 (Jan 13, 2012)

Decent old sled. Rides like a tank, bad suspension, hard on the body. limited parts availability, no reverse. low power. I'd trade electric start for reverse any day. If you could up the anty to a grand, you could jump into a mid to late "90s machine with reverse, a much better suspension and parts availability. Pulling these things around, getting them off a trailer or getting them UN-stuck without reverse is not fun. Just my 2 cents.

Example:

http://jxn.craigslist.org/bar/4914162304.html


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a 1985 safari 377. Electric start doesn't work, but it starts first pull, very dependable sled. My family has a lot of fun with it. I purchased it for ice fishing, but after I tore my track last year I decided I felt better about a 4 wheeler under most situations (windy no snow on the bays = hard on sled)

I love it picked it up for 300 bucks, replaced the track for 200 in the spring, well worth the money I have into it!


----------

